# Thunderstorm Night Fright?



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

So last night, as I was going to sleep, I could see flashes of lightening outside my window and not half an hour later, raing was pouding against my window and thunder disturbing me from my sleep. As I lay awake listening to the rain I started wondering, does thunder cause night frights for cockatiels? I mean, even I have been startled awake by an unexpected boom of thunder!  (couldn't resist adding that face!) And if the storm is during the day, how do cockatiels handle thunder and/or lightening? If it scares them, is there anything I can do to comfort them? 

Just wondering because it seems like my area gets a lot of rain and with it lots of thunder and lightening, and when it happens again, I'd like to be prepared.


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Most don't seem to mind it. It's a pretty natural occurrence so most of them have experienced it before  If yours gets startled just flick a room light on and talk to them, and/or invest in a nightlight for the room.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

its raining and thundering right now so i just checked up on mine and he was wide awake, though its past midnight now. so i put him to sleep on our window ledge with the curtains closed and now he's fast asleep.


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

I was afraid he'd be awake too but he wasn't making any noise and if he was sleeping I didn't want to wake him so I let him be. He seemed fine this morning, though. Next time it rains I will just keep an eye on him!


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

I think it's like KateBascombe said, it's a natural thing and they get accustomed to it. 
Doodle was very agitated on July 4th with all the loud fireworks and it took a long time to settle him down. Thunderstorms don't seem to bother him, though.
Looking back, I think part of Doodle's problem was coming from me: I was very angry that people were setting off (illegal) fireworks so close to homes, and he probably sensed that and my mood didn't help him relax. 
We live in Florida-- the lightning state!-- and I'm accustomed to storms. I'm not worried, therefore Doodle isn't worried. They wake him up, I know, because if he hears me typing he'll make a soft call or two. I talk softly back to him and then he's quiet again.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't think they bother Lulu. The other night we had thunderstorms and lightening for hours. I closed the windows to turn the ac on because it was so humid. But they were open for hours before I closed them and she didn't get startled. I guess it depends on teh bird.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I hate thunderstorms but they don't bother Spike. 
I have a night light on for him at night and an emergency light that will go on if the power goes out


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> an emergency light that will go on if the power goes out


What a great idea! I never thought of that but definitely want to get one for Doodle.


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

That is a really smart idea. Or I could just light a candle, I keep a box of matches in my room, haha  I hope can handle thunderstorms, I am just waiting to see his reaction to when it is snowing!


----------

